# Haiti on brink of becoming latest member of African Union



## beebstt (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.pri.org/stories/world/af...ing-latest-member-of-african-union-11789.html

*If all goes as planned, Haiti, yes North America's Haiti, will become the latest member of the African Union sometime in January. Haiti and Africa share a sense of history, and African countries stepped up in the wake of Haiti's earthquake, which has led some to conclude the time is right to formalize their ties.
*

The African Union has 54 member states — all of them are located on the African continent. But as early as January, that could change.

*Haiti might be en route to becoming the first country to join the African Union that isn’t actually African. Or is it?
*
Mian Georges, of Benin, is among the thousands of United Nations personnel from Europe, the Americas, Asia and Africa, who’ve participated in missions in Haiti in recent decades. But Georges says for Africans, the connection to Haiti is unique.

*“We are practically connected by umbilical cord to Haiti,” he said. “Our histories are common. Our cultures too. When I came to Haiti, it was basically the same food. I feel like I’m back home in Africa.”
*
And Georges’ country, Benin, has a special link with Haiti. It was a Beninois, Toussaint Louverture, who led Haiti’s successful rebellion against the French at the end of the 18th century. That established Haiti as a symbol of black independence.

So to many Africans and Haitians, the idea of Haiti becoming a member of the African Union seems natural.

Last July, at an African Union summit in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia, Haiti’s communication minister Ady Jean-Gardy moved to make it official.

*“We’re already in the Organization of American States,” he said. “We have a representative at the European Union, and we think we should be in the African Union.”
*
*Jean-Gardy said an AU membership could lead to economic exchanges geared toward development, and inclusion in African trading blocs.
*
The AU postponed a decision on Haiti’s inclusion in the union until January 2013. But Africa appears poised to let Haiti into the fold.

*Babacar M’Bow, from Senegal, is a cultural consultant with a focus on Haiti. And he’s been pushing for Haiti to be let into the AU.

“Our parents were advocates for Haiti,” he said, “so we inherited this charge.”*

*To many Africans, there is a sense of indebtedness to Haiti because Haiti has been an advocate for Africa. When Haiti was the only black member of the United Nations, it pushed for the liberation of Africa from colonial rule.
*
Haiti also enjoys a level of prestige in African countries that it doesn’t have closer to home.

M’Bow says he grew up in Senegal surrounded by Haitian professors and artists. And the Democratic Republic of Congo has welcomed waves of Haitian professionals.

Jean-Junior Joseph served as communications chief for Haiti’s prime minister a few years ago. Then he went to Congo to work in a similar position.

“The prime minister spoke to me on different occasions, and said, ‘what can we do for you?’ They always think we belong to them. They think, ‘well they shipped you over there. Now come back to us,’” he said.

*After the 2010 earthquake, the Democratic Republic of Congo, dependent on foreign aid itself, pledged to donate $2.5 million to Haiti. And Senegal’s president flew 150 Haitian students to Dakar to attend college there, for free.
*
Small-scale exchanges have also been happening.

Earlier this year, Port-au-Prince resident Baudeler Magloire flew to Benin on a National Geographic travel grant to share his expertise in composting toilets with organizations there. And he was struck by how connected people there seemed to feel to his country.

“When I said I was Haitian, they said, ‘Yeah, Haitians are our brothers.’ Most people know the history of Haiti, they learn it in school, and there are people who worked in Haiti,’” he said.

*And while many here in Haiti believe their country is essentially African, their understanding of what Africa is is more complicated. To some, it is where they go after they die. Others think it is a single country. And it gets worse in some circles, according to M’Bow, who visits Haiti often.

“Most Haitians are ignorant of Africa,” he said. “If you want to insult somebody, you will call him an African, ‘Look at an African!’ It is a derogatory term, and it highlights that ignorance. So there is work to be done.”*

M’Bow says there’s also work to be done if Haiti wants to joint the AU.

*“If Haiti is a member of the African Union,” he said, “all bets are off. Haiti is subject to analysis and criticism as any other member state of the union.”
*
In other words, the Haiti-Africa relationship would have to develop beyond symbolism and shared history.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Oct 18, 2012)

This is cool.  I love when people in the diaspora connect to the motherland.


----------



## sb44 (Oct 18, 2012)

... and the US isn't going to like this one bit!


----------



## fasika (Oct 18, 2012)

I think it's ridiculous. This is a continental union, not a pan-black union.


----------



## vevster (Oct 18, 2012)

This sounds like an illuminati thing to me..... I don't like the idea.


----------



## auparavant (Oct 18, 2012)

For economic help, they surely need it.  But they are Americans, from Canada to Chile.  It's great to make the connections but that could have come via cultural exchanges.  But look at the state of Haiti, they need more help.  France was about to screw them further right after the earthquakes....  Anyhoo, I hope this makes economic change in the country but that they are not in any way pushed to abandon their unique and distinctly "HAITIAN" culture and history.  It is not truly African, it is descended from Africa, but they are unequivocally.....HAITIAN. Sorry for the shouting lol.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 18, 2012)

Lucie would love to hear your opinion on this


----------



## Keen (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't know... I'd have to read more about this. If this would make Haiti more accountable, it may not be a bad thing. Is the AU saying any black nation no matter where you are located can be member? I can see why the AU feel like that.


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't read this yet, but I am excited about the idea!!!!
Just recently I was saying that Haiti is geographically isolated from some of its performance peers (in Africa and South Asia), so this is exciting.
I wish the growing body of research being done in and about Africa would also include Haiti. I don't know if this is what this membership will do, but I hope so. There are many, many efforts to test ideas about the African continent, and because Haiti and several countries in Africa have similar stories and demographics, Haiti should be also be part of the sample/pool.

Okay, I am off to read now.


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 18, 2012)

Just read it. Save for a few lines, I liked the tone of the article. Yay!!!


----------



## aribell (Oct 18, 2012)

When I saw the title, I wanted to press the "Like" button, lol.

I think that African nations reaching out to and uniting with Haiti is way better than Western countries doing so.


----------



## manter26 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think Haiti will be the great nation it once was...

I don't think unions are a good idea...especially when they have economical ties. The European Union is testament for that. It all looks nice on paper but it doesn't work in the real world.


----------



## 1QTPie (Oct 18, 2012)

How exactly does this help Haiti?  I read it, I'm just not making the connection.  I hope it works out.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Oct 18, 2012)

dem cyaan no badda ask Jamaica. one long stream o' cuss words woulda follow. 



personally, i lean toward pan-africanist mindset and believe that if this union could support the economic uplift of haiti then it is certainly positive. the haitians i know, however,....mmm i don't see them being too please about this.


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 19, 2012)

I also need to learn more about this.

I wonder what African countries are currently part of this group? What are the benefits to being a member? What resources do they share? Has this union helped others countries? There's just sooooo much we still need to do, I'm afraid of distractions. Some African countries are equally poorly run so uhm...I have to think more about this one.

However the whole that Reagan saying comes to mind "a rising tide lifts all boats."


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Oct 19, 2012)

I just like African, Union and Haiti being used together in the same sentence. Seems like a beautiful start to me.


----------



## fasika (Oct 19, 2012)

Fine 4s said:


> I also need to learn more about this.
> 
> I wonder what African countries are currently part of this group? What are the benefits to being a member? What resources do they share? Has this union helped others countries? There's just sooooo much we still need to do, I'm afraid of distractions. Some African countries are equally poorly run so uhm...I have to think more about this one.
> 
> However the whole that Reagan saying comes to mind "a rising tide lifts all boats."




All African countries, except Morocco, are part of the African Union. Morocco left the organization when it admitted Western Sahara as a member state (Morocco claims that region as part of its territory). 

What do you mean what resources they share? If you mean natural resources, the answer is none - each country uses its own natural resources. The African Union provides financing for developmental programs, but its effectiveness as an organization is highly debatable. It's a talking shop primarily. It gets its financing from African states, the World Bank and other such institutions, and donor countries. 

My opposition to this is that Haiti is not an African country, period. This is a continental organization. What on earth is a country from a different continent doing there? Haiti will have access to the meager resources allocated to African countries for its own developmental program. nono:. Haiti should have the role of observer, which is what non-member countries can do, and establish membership in organizations within its own continent. This is like the US joining the EUROPEAN Union and using the EU's resources for internal programs. erplexed.

I don't know who wrote the article but they need to check their facts. Haiti was never the only black country in the UN. Ethiopia and Liberia were founding member states of the organization.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Oct 19, 2012)

I am not liking this...


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Oct 19, 2012)

First of all this sounds amazing, Caribbean nations and Africa would be very wise to come together and find a way to lift eachother up. 

My brother just dropped knowledge on me the other day informing me that right before Malcom X died he was meeting with various African Nations in efforts to get them to unite and bring up charges against the United Stated on crimes against humanity....then he was killed.

Anyhow I would be interested to know the details of this, the author of the article is correct in his assertion that Haiti has maintained much of its African customs and culture. I wonder how this would be beneficial to the nation.

Nothing would make me happier then to be able to say that Haiti was ultimately rescued by its mother, goodness that would be wonderful.

I am sooo ready to be free from any interference from the west.


----------



## LiftedUp (Oct 19, 2012)

So what implications will this have on their relationship with CARICOM?


----------



## vevster (Oct 19, 2012)

I hear nothing of the African Union until this. I know nothing if its accomplishments. Have they a common currency?


----------



## beebstt (Oct 19, 2012)

I think it's interesting. I don't think Haiti will benefit much because really, what is the benefit of the African Union? The African Union can barely support its own member states in its conflicts. What can it do for Haiti?


----------



## Lucie (Oct 19, 2012)

BostonMaria, thanks for mentioning me. It seems like a good idea but I'd need to know more specifics on how exactly this would benefit Haiti. This is my first time even hearing about the African Union, so please excuse my ignorance. Thanks for this thread OP.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 19, 2012)

How will this benefit Haiti? As stated before the AU can barely support its own countries? Adding Haiti to the roster would take away much needed support that other countries in dire need would get. I would advocate a increase trade that would benefit both the AU and Haiti. Better yet for CARICOM to step up more.


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 19, 2012)

Most of the countries on the CARICOM list have English as their primary language. The French ones are small and largely unheard of in day to day conversations. 
I WONDER whether there is an advantage in being in the AU in that Haiti will have the opportunity to interact with more Francophone countries. Can't see how that's a bad thing. We would also be able to have conversations with peers who share a common colonizer (France) and how we are dealing with the aftermath of that colonization. Despite over 150 years ahead of its African peers in terms of Haiti's independence, Haiti lags behind those peers.

If anything, I am super excited about the intellectual partnerships. How can we translate the practices of countries who share similarities to help improve what is happening in our own country?

The benefits do not have to be all economic. In fact, we know that billions pour into Haiti, with little to show as impact. What the country needs is sustainable intellectual capacity to help bring about sustainable economic outcomes.

We also know that having a common currency WITHOUT having a common government can be a recipe for disaster, as evidenced by what's happening with the EU. If interested, look up "optimal currency area theory." The EU doesn't have that, and neither does the AU...


----------



## larry3344 (Apr 13, 2021)

Tamrin said:


> How will this benefit Haiti? As stated before the AU can barely support its own countries? Adding Haiti to the roster would take away much needed support that other countries in dire need would get. I would advocate a increase trade that would benefit both the AU and Haiti. Better yet for CARICOM to step up more.


Agreed


----------



## awhyley (Apr 13, 2021)

larry3344 said:


> Agreed



Are they trying to maneuver for more vaccine(s)?


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 13, 2021)

This is not a new request right? They were rejected some years back. Y’all scaring me with this new pop up!


----------

